# Bunnybuster/ Card Buster



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I received this very cool Bunnybuster Ergo (not sure if it has a model name...) in trade the other day and wanted to show it off. I'm very happy with it and it has become one of my favorite shooters! The freeform design sits very well in my hand and is a very stable shooting platform for me. I really like the taller forks combined with a grip style that doesn't put excess torque on my wrist.

Tom "The Bunnybuster" Nelson is one of my favorite guys and, in my opinion, makes the finest all-wood slingshots you can buy. They're also extremely reasonably priced for the quality of workmanship. I always compare the way his slingshots look to high-quality hand made furniture. They're always flawlessly finished and generally have the look of being made by a real craftsman.

Here's a couple pics and a video of this little beauty in action. Sorry the shooting isn't up to the high standards you usually see around here but hyper-precision shooting isn't really my thing. I usually only do card or match shooting when I'm stuck indoors, like today.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing 
cool slinger and cutting
Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't get the video on my IPad, but I it looks like a nice shooter. I especially like the slingshot stand.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Can't go wrong with one of Tom's frames-THEY ROCK!!!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

He always does a nice job on his frames


----------

